# Bringing Car to Dubai



## thebigtx (Nov 6, 2008)

Hey Ya'll,
I know this thread has been up before, but unfortunately there were no concrete answers provided. I own my car in the states and it has some serious sentimental value. I plan on shipping it to the UAE when I move. The car can handle the heat so I'm not worried about radiator issues. All I want to know is what do I need to do to make sure I can register it without any problems? Is there a company that handles this sort of thing? If you know or know someone who knows PLEASE let me know. This is the big question I'm having to tackle at the moment.

Thanks


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

thebigtx said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> I know this thread has been up before, but unfortunately there were no concrete answers provided. I own my car in the states and it has some serious sentimental value. I plan on shipping it to the UAE when I move. The car can handle the heat so I'm not worried about radiator issues. All I want to know is what do I need to do to make sure I can register it without any problems? Is there a company that handles this sort of thing? If you know or know someone who knows PLEASE let me know. This is the big question I'm having to tackle at the moment.
> 
> Thanks


I need to ship my car from canada to dubai, I found a shipper but am not sure about the AC and radiotr - will it be able to handle it? what car do you have and where in the US are you shipping from?

If I find the legal/ changeover details I will post here


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You 2 guys, send me a pm with your e-mail address on, my company exports/imports cars etc. from all over the world, we can take care of everything for you.


----------



## bshah (Oct 11, 2008)

HEy ia m looking at leasing a car in Dubai. & a driver. Which is the best way out? would like to hear your recommendations....


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

thebigtx said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> I know this thread has been up before, but unfortunately there were no concrete answers provided. I own my car in the states and it has some serious sentimental value. I plan on shipping it to the UAE when I move. The car can handle the heat so I'm not worried about radiator issues. All I want to know is what do I need to do to make sure I can register it without any problems? Is there a company that handles this sort of thing? If you know or know someone who knows PLEASE let me know. This is the big question I'm having to tackle at the moment.
> 
> Thanks


Are you sure you want to take a car with sentimental value out to the UAE? As a newbie to the UAE I find the number of cars with scratches and bashes on them are unbelievable! (when you see the standard of driving then it's believable)

Having had an accident in Oman when I was out staying with my hubby last month, now researching to see if you can get a 4x4 with a force field as an option!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL. That's why everybody here drives SUVs.  They're the only thing that's safe on the roads here.



mgb said:


> Are you sure you want to take a car with sentimental value out to the UAE? As a newbie to the UAE I find the number of cars with scratches and bashes on them are unbelievable! (when you see the standard of driving then it's believable)
> 
> Having had an accident in Oman when I was out staying with my hubby last month, now researching to see if you can get a 4x4 with a force field as an option!


----------



## didave (Nov 7, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> You 2 guys, send me a pm with your e-mail address on, my company exports/imports cars etc. from all over the world, we can take care of everything for you.


don't know how to send a PM - I am new to the boards.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you click on someones username (on their post), a menu will drop down and one if the options is "Private Message"

I'd be tempted to remove my e-mail addy from a public forum. You can edit your own post if you look towards the bottom of your post, there is an edit button. Change the message and click Save


----------



## bmwgcyr (May 5, 2009)

*Want to ship 2 cars and a motorcycle from Canada*



Andy Capp said:


> You 2 guys, send me a pm with your e-mail address on, my company exports/imports cars etc. from all over the world, we can take care of everything for you.


Hey, contact me please, we have some problem finding a door to door shipping (including custom clearance and storage) from Montreal Canada to Dubai or Abu Dhabi.

We are 2 guys, 2 cars and a motorcycle to ship:
BMW 545 2005
Mini Cooper S 2004
BMW R1100Rt 2000

Thanks,

BMWGCYR


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Things have moved on mate, i no longer work there... 

Sorry!


----------



## Luthficeem (May 6, 2009)

*Car Registration*



thebigtx said:


> Hey Ya'll,
> I know this thread has been up before, but unfortunately there were no concrete answers provided. I own my car in the states and it has some serious sentimental value. I plan on shipping it to the UAE when I move. The car can handle the heat so I'm not worried about radiator issues. All I want to know is what do I need to do to make sure I can register it without any problems? Is there a company that handles this sort of thing? If you know or know someone who knows PLEASE let me know. This is the big question I'm having to tackle at the moment.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Friend,

After clearing from the customs department, you may contact the car registration company called carcareuae through their website or write to them helpline at carcareuae dot com.

They will help you to register your car in Dubair or Sharjah.


----------



## Taimoor Jadoon (Apr 23, 2009)

How much does it cost to ship a car from canada to dubai ? Does anyone have aan idea ? I have a 97 Transam 5.7 litre.. I want to ship it there .. and regarding the radiator and AC problems, i can get a new radiator in Dubai for my car, rite ? I mean they must have parts for a Transam there in Dubai ... I am not really sure so need a little help here...
Thanks


----------



## Luthficeem (May 6, 2009)

*Car importing from Canada*



Taimoor Jadoon said:


> How much does it cost to ship a car from canada to dubai ? Does anyone have aan idea ? I have a 97 Transam 5.7 litre.. I want to ship it there .. and regarding the radiator and AC problems, i can get a new radiator in Dubai for my car, rite ? I mean they must have parts for a Transam there in Dubai ... I am not really sure so need a little help here...
> Thanks



Dear Sir,

The shipment cost is as below;

a) To release from the Dubai Customs = 3% to 4% of the car vlaue. (maximum value of this car (Trans am 5.7ltr) will be about 7000/- us dollar)- vehicle must be left hand drive.

b) Shipping cost 7000 Dhs. to 10000 Dhs.

for more details you may contact my friend Shan-0508030017.
for registration after release please contact carcareuae dot com
for carcareuae- Latheef CM


----------



## Taimoor Jadoon (Apr 23, 2009)

Luthficeem said:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> The shipment cost is as below;
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info... Any idea how much the registration costs over there ?


----------



## Luthficeem (May 6, 2009)

*Car Registration*



Taimoor Jadoon said:


> Thanks for the info... Any idea how much the registration costs over there ?


To complete the registration - normally Dhs.350 to 450. For Insurance 4.5 % to 5% of the vehicle value for the normal car - therewill be little bit increase if it is sports car- age of driver and issue date of UAE licence also a factor.

It is good if you register with carcare.You will be far from any head ache. Call them 0507868446. their charge is dhs.400 only to complete the proceedure. Test Passing / Insurance arrangement / Registration. (excluding towing charge, insurance premium ,registration charges, etc....)

Lathif
Dubai.


----------



## khalidr (May 12, 2009)

*importing from nz*

hey guys, need help on getting info about bringing my jeep from newzealand to dubai, can i? its a RHD and modified. thanks.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

khalidr said:


> hey guys, need help on getting info about bringing my jeep from newzealand to dubai, can i? its a RHD and modified. thanks.


You are not able to drive a RHD vehicle in Dubai. Sorry.


----------



## nashraf (May 5, 2010)

Taimoor Jadoon said:


> How much does it cost to ship a car from canada to dubai ? Does anyone have aan idea ? I have a 97 Transam 5.7 litre.. I want to ship it there .. and regarding the radiator and AC problems, i can get a new radiator in Dubai for my car, rite ? I mean they must have parts for a Transam there in Dubai ... I am not really sure so need a little help here...
> Thanks


Hi Tamoor, This is Naveed (ex colleague of Mustafa). I visited Canada last May. Mustafa told me you are in duabi. How are you man? Whats your email id or IM id?


Naveed Ashraf


----------

